# Kitten (or maybe 2) wanted for home in Pontefract, West Yorkshire



## joshyalfie (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We are looking to give a home to one or two kittens. We live just outside Pontefract in West Yorkshire and would be looking to take them home at the end of July or beginning of August (lots of time to spend with them during the school holidays!).

We would prefer kittens to an older cat, as we have two children (3 and 7), and we feel it would be alot to expect an older cat to adapt to these two!!

We are experienced cat owners. Sadly our beautiful Deborah passed away aged 18 years, but we now feel ready to start over.

If anyone can help, please get in touch. All four of us are desperate for the patter of catty footsteps again!

We would prefer to adopt the kittens privately, as we've had a bad experience with a rehoming centre in the past. 

Thanks for your help,

Catherine x


----------

